# I just need to talk about it ... Positive test today



## GermanGirl

Hey
Maybe somebody still know me?
I am a Girl from Germany and got my little son 4 years ago.

Today I tested positive again - I was really shocked - cause I don't know how!

I am scared ...
Scared of my parents 
Scared of my boyfriend
Scared of the future :-/

Why? :(


https://i.imgur.com/tBkB77Gl.jpg


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hi there, I remember you!
Firstly id like to say congratulations!

I know this is a difficult time, my pregnancy with my son was unplanned, and very shocking, but once you get over over that initial shock and it sinks in, it'll be ok, and it'll work out! Your aren't ever given more then what you can handle!


----------



## x__amour

I remember you, welcome back and congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

I remember you from 4 years ago! 

Congratulations, it's natural to be a little worried but it will all be fine. Have you tried talking to your boyfriend and family? They may be surprisingly supportive :)


----------



## momofone08

First off Congratulations on your pregnancy. 

I'm sorry you are having a rough time. I agree with the previous poster that your family and boyfriend may be surprisingly supportive. 

Ich komme aus Mannheim. Wenn du jemanden zum reden brauchst kannst du mir jeder Zeit eine Mail senden.


----------



## Ashleii15

Heey!
My little man is 2&1/2 years old, and I am expecting his baby brother in 3 weeks!
If you need to talk I'm here 
Congrats!


----------



## GermanGirl

Thank you so much!

Nobody knows about my pregnancy.

I am 8 weeks pregnant now. And I decided to keep the little baby.
I won't say it my boyfriend and my parents before 12 weeks of Pregnancy, because my boyfriend left me after 7 weeks pregnant with my son. It was horrible! My parents forced me to get an abortion!

Now they all love Levin. And my boyfriend and I are back together. But if I am 12 weeks pregnant nobody can change anything.

I hope my boyfriend will stay on my side.



Oh aus Mannheim?Wohnst du auch dort?


----------



## Night Flower

Sounds alittle dishonest.

If your bf will leave you then he is not the right man for you :(


----------



## skyesmom

Night Flower said:


> Sounds alittle dishonest.
> 
> If your bf will leave you then he is not the right man for you :(

easy to say but hard to accept and to deal with!


----------



## GermanGirl

It's still the same situation, nobody knows about it :cry:
I am so scared to tell anybody :-/


----------



## Eleanor ace

How old are you hun? Are you receiving medical care for your pregnancy? It must be so scary dealing with this on your own. I would really reccomend telling your family and OH, as they will have to know eventually and the worry over telling them must be horrible for you :hugs:. Once you tell them, even if they take the news really badly at least you won't be worrying about the secret and you will be able to deal with the situation that arrises, and them knowing brings you one step closer to them accepting it and supporting you.


----------



## GermanGirl

yes. here in Germany it's little bit different - I'm going to the doctor's appointment every 4 weeks.


I'm turning 23 so old enough for a second baby.

But 5 years ago my parents and FOB were horrible! They forced me to get an abortion. The FOB left me and didn't talk to me anymore, till 8 weeks before I gave birth.

My parents forced me to move out the first weeks.

It was the worst time ever in my life!!! 
But I was fighting for this little life inside me! And now everybody loves this boy.

And after 5 years my parents still "hate" my exboyfriend. He isn't a good guy. He has a good job and moved out few months ago.
We have an On-Off-Relationship.
But he dosn't treat us right. He doesn't know the meaning of "being a family" 

and now we're becoming parents again. 
of a second little boy.

But I think he will handle the same way. 
So I tell myself - I am going to hide this pregnancy so long as I can.


sorry for my bad english :D
It's my second language ^^


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Oh sweety :( I can't imagine feeling like I had to hide a pregnancy for months and months... Does any one know yet at all? Here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

You're such a strong girl. You deserve a better boyfriend :(


----------



## missk1989

Im sorry you dont feel able to tell anyone. The fact that you have hidden it so long though can not be doing you any good. Everyone on this forum is really friendly and supportive. I hope you feel able to continue posting here for some support.


----------



## BabyCleo

Hey im 23. :) 

It will be okay. I actually agree with you waiting till 12 weeks before you tell anyone. That way people pressuring you to abort the baby simply wont be there. Im sure you are a great mum, and they see that. You have support. It will be okay :hugs:


----------



## GermanGirl

I told my exboyfriend at the end of novembre and my parents 10th of decembre.


The reaction of my now-boyfriend was great! He said "we gonna make it" 
He is awesome :cloud9:

My mother wrote me some stupid stuff at the evening I told them. I put my mobile phone off.
Few days later my grandfather died and my parents agreed the new situation. 

Now only 5 days left.
And everybody is happy and waiting!

My son always ask "when does the baby arrive?" 
He is already such a great brother :cloud9::cloud9:



I finally want to meet my prince :) Can not wait anymore!


----------



## BabyCleo

Hey! I remember you!!! Im so glad its all worked out so well :)


----------



## missk1989

I'm glad it worked out well. Good luck for the future.


----------



## mummytobe_93

So glad it's worked out for you :)!


----------



## ClairAye

I'm glad things are going well now! Good luck! :D


----------

